

Indian government drops plan to censor the internet - combiclickwise
http://www.indianexpress.com/news/No-question-of-Internet-censorship--assures-govt/888443/

======
pm90
"How does social media use its own platform to ensure that the voice of the
_marginalized_ is heard by government, which otherwise sometimes is not heard"

marginalized? Those are the millions who _don't_ have access to the internet,
let alone social networks (let alone English proficiency...). I don't know
what they are upto, but usually what they (Indian Politicians) say can never
be taken at face value.

------
nextparadigms
One less country MPAA can't use as an example to pass SOPA.

------
johnx123-up
[http://viewtext.org/article?url=http://www.indianexpress.com...](http://viewtext.org/article?url=http://www.indianexpress.com/news/no-
question-of-internet-censorship-assures-govt/888443/0) for clutter-free
reading

~~~
mike-cardwell
Hmm. It seems ViewText can't handle simple character set conversion.

It also doesn't decode html entities in anchor tag href's before fixing them
up and uri escaping them for it's redirector, breaking every single external
link on my website. That's ok though, I blocked that site from accessing mine
ages ago for this reason, and because they didn't fix it when I reported it,
and because they fake their robots UA to be Internet Explorer, and because
they ignore robots.txt.

EDIT: Regarding the charset conversion issue. This doesn't really show up on
IE and Chrome. Basically, there are numerous places where there are double
quotes in the original article. When viewing the viewtext version with
Firefox, the characters are mangled. In Chrome and IE, they are simply not
displayed. The original page is ISO-8859-1 and is described as such by both
the HTTP response header, and the Content-type meta tag in the head.

------
Brajeshwar
That's pretty quick. I'm willing to bet, the future of Indian lies in the
online growth, the Internet and digital is the way to way.

~~~
skbohra123
Yeah, but that's not a tough thing to guess, it holds true for any developing
country.

------
yummyfajitas
Their plans are dropped? So can someone in India confirm that Savita Bhabi and
other censored sites are back online?

~~~
altrego99
I can confirm that atleast the restriction on Undernet IRC
(us.undernet.org:6667) is _still active_.

------
jwblackwell
China could learn a lot from India

